

Top 5 Things After Launching Tumblr Blog - myusuf3
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/2178282519/top-5-things-to-do-after-launching-a-tumblr-blog
Things I wish I knew when I started working with Tumblr.
======
iampims
The static sitemap.xml made me laugh. Google webmasters tools allow you to
submit your site's feed as a sitemap equivalent. No need to create one
yourself. The static pages won't appear, but linking them from the front page
of your blog should take care of this.

Monitoring uptime on your tumblr blog? It's not like you're in charge of the
infrastructure and can do anything about it. You know, it's just a blog.

While not specific to tumblr, writing good content is indeed something you
should do after launching your tumblr blog ;)

------
screeny
Is this a parody website?

~~~
myusuf3
parody of what?

